# feeder box bauen



## Carphunter2401 (2. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen wie oben beschrieben will ich mir so ein teil bauen.


mir geht es aber hier, mehr um die unter konsturktion.

habe mir gedacht 2 vierkannt rohre als auflage,das ganze wird am stuhl/kiepe befestigt.

auf der boxen seite kommen dann nochmal 2 füsse hin.


dazu brauch ich 4 verbindungs stücke, (schraube zum spannen-vierkant rohr.


wo beckommt man so nen adapter?,hab im www. zimlich viel geschaut und nix gefunden.

bräuchte so ein kunstoff teil 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/JVS-Rutenauflage--9135.html?refID=CR


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Was es nicht zu kaufen gibt, muss man eben anfertigen (lassen). Darum würde ich zuerst mal eine möglichst detailierte Zeichnung erstellen und mich mit einem guten Schlosser beraten, was wie zu machen wäre. Danach heißt es rechnen, ob sich die Arbeit überhaupt auszahlt. Ordentliche Fertigprodukte kosten heute nicht mehr die Welt.

Was ich bisher so an Eigenbauten gesehen habe, waren entweder unbezahlbare Highend-Prototypen, oder ziemlich rustikale Trümmer mit dem Gewicht einer Schrankwand.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

sind nur 2 alu rohre, zum stuhl brauch ich die 2 adapter.

am ende 2 adapter,dort werde 2 normale teleskopierbare beine befestigt.


die feeder box liegt nur drauf auf,die teile werden überall verbaut feederarme,setztkescher u.s.w da müsste es die teile doch auch so geben


----------



## daniel d (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Moin,

von Rive gibt es solche Adapter. Die sind zwar für die runden D25 und D36, aber vielleicht hilft's ja schon weiter:
http://matchanglershop.de/shop/Sitz...behoerring-Quadrat-ClipOne-2-Stueck::323.html

Ich habe mir meine Feeder-Box auch selber gebaut, aber finanziell gelohnt hat sich das nicht. Die Einzelteile waren im Endeffekt genau so teuer, wie z.B. die Boxen von OW-Angelbedarf, die wahrscheinlich vom Befestigungssystem noch hochwertiger sind. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Molke-Drink (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

hab das ding auch versucht zu bauen,hab nen Rahmen aus Aluprofielen gebaut,wurde aber alles zu schwammig.Hab mir jetzt n Makitakoffer besorgt und den angebaut das ist besser


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Direkt bei der Fa. Tanos bekommst du diese Systainer um gut ein Drittel billiger, als bei den Werkzeugfirmen!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

ich kauf mir jetzt erstmal den feeder stuhl,weis nur noch nicht welchen.

mach am anfang erstmal ne futterwanne,kleiner tisch hin wen das reicht ists okay.


die box ist nicht schlecht,nur 60-90 € sind mir zuviel


----------



## Dunraven (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Ich habe mich für ne fertige Box entscheiden, denn als ich mal nachgerechnet habe was das alles kostet (vor allem mit Porto wenn man die Sachen nicht um die Ecke bekommt), da war der Kauf nicht viel teurer. 

Die Clips aus dem Link, 14 Euro. Porto dazu bist Du bei grob 20 Euro. Box auch nochmal 20-25 Euro, dazu auch Porto, da bist Du schon bei 40-45 Euro. Die Alurohre, der Griff, das Scharnier zum offen halten, wie gesagt da bist Du bald beim Preis einer fertigen Box.


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich kauf mir jetzt erstmal den feeder stuhl,weis nur noch nicht welchen.



Der von Korum wird allgemein sehr gelobt.


----------



## Obi Wan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

oder der vom Matrix soll auch sehr gut sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

die teile werden nächste woche für die feeder box bestellt

http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/eurobehaelter-mit-scharnierdeckel_4.html

die box mit versand 18 oder 19€



http://www.angelgeräte-pelzer.de/pr....html&XTCsid=a53272f8260201e17cfad4952238810e

die halterung mit versand 31€


----------



## kostjagarnix (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

habe seit längerem den Korum Chair im Einsatz. Absolut zu empfehlen. Mit Tripod-Feederarm (Stabil!) + Sidetray + Futtereimer... genial. Dazu habe ich von Korum den Rucksack. Hier befestige ich den Stuhl. Zum Transport einfach perfekt. Habe den gefüllten Rucksack, Stuhl am Rücken, in der einen Hand Rutenfuteral (in dem ich zur Rute auch den Kescherstock, Feederarm und Ersatzspitzentube drin habe) und in der anderen Hand Futtereimer, Sieb und Kescher....  Alles dabei, leicht zu tragen, einfach und schnell aufzubauen und alles in Reichweite...
Was will man mehr.....


----------



## Hümpfi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Das mit denn Schirmhaltern istja ne teure sache.
Die kisten die ich mir und kollegen immer baue kosten komplett zusammengebaut knappe 35 €. Einzelteile wie die Halterungen an der Kiepe sind genau die gleichen wie bei der Zammataro oder Schlögl Feederbox. 

Mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Hümpfi@ na dann zeig mir mal bitte die teile


----------



## Hümpfi (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

@Carphunter2401
Hier gleich ein Bild von der Kompletten Box. Dank der Halter ist das Ding so Stabil das man kein Stützbein braucht. Bei meiner eigenen Box Niete ich die Zweite Auflage immer Fest. Für Kollegen lass ich sie einfach Locker das die Box nur aufliegt.







mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

von wo hast du die box ?,was für halterungen sind das  ? 

hab die rive jetzt mal ins auge genommen


----------



## langerLulatsch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Die Box ist die gleiche, die du selbst oben schon verlinkt hast!
Lt den FAQ's auf der Seite versenden die aber nur an Gewerbetreibende!
Halter findest du zb hier!
Nochnen bißchen Alurohr dazu und nen Klappenhalter und fertig ist der Lack...


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

ich hab auch schonmal irgentwo geshen da hat einer nen hilti koffer dran gebaut ^^ 

das wär mir aber zu blöd ^^


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder box bauen*

Die perfekten Kisten aller Art gibt es hier: www.tanos.de

Diese Systainer kennt eigentlich jeder, der schon mal mit echtem Profiwerkzeug zu tun hatte. Festo, Makita etc. packen ihre Elektrowerzeuge da rein. Wirklich billig ist das nicht, aber wenn es was werden soll, wäre das meine erste Bastler-Wahl!


----------

